# Alternative to the Flashpoint 320m?



## Braineack (May 8, 2014)

I've been eyeing these for a while as a good intro monolight.  I wanted to buy two of the 24x36 softbox kits.

They been out of stock forever and I'm tired of waiting.  Anything else compare to a good solid 150-300watt beginner monolight setup?


----------



## KmH (May 8, 2014)

I would have recommended the Calumet Genesis 200 lights. that use Elinchrom speed rings
Unfortunately, Calumet closed but has been bought and may re-open.

Calumet Photographic Sold to C&A Marketing - Bankruptcy Beat - WSJ


----------



## Braineack (May 8, 2014)

Is the Flashpoint Budget Studio line the new M line?  I can't find much information, but it seems the BF-300W might be a good alternative.


----------



## Scatterbrained (May 8, 2014)

The flashpoint line are actually made by Mettle.  You can buy the Mettle branded version on Amazon.


----------



## Mach0 (May 8, 2014)

Scatterbrained said:


> The flashpoint line are actually made by Mettle.  You can buy the Mettle branded version on Amazon.



Which is sold by cowboy studio as well ? They get around


----------



## Braineack (May 8, 2014)

Really I'm just looking for two lights in the 100-200 range that I can put two large softboxes on and other modifiers like a beauty dish and grids.


----------



## Scatterbrained (May 8, 2014)

Mach0 said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> > The flashpoint line are actually made by Mettle.  You can buy the Mettle branded version on Amazon.
> ...


Unfortunately.   I'm not a fan of Cowboy Studios as far as retailers go.


----------



## Scatterbrained (May 8, 2014)

Well.   You can go to B&H, head to the studio lighting section and put in the maximum you're willing to spend per light and see what comes up.     You'll find lights from Impact, Interfit, Westcott and Photogenic in the 0-$200 range.


----------



## Derrel (May 8, 2014)

I would go with the Impact kit which is only $20 more, and has a 7 inch grid reflector, and a good price on the 4-grid set.  Impact Digital Monolight 160W/s (120VAC) VSD-160 B&H Photo Video

You get the 160 Watt-second monolight, and an 8 foot air-cushioned light stand, and an Impact transluscent 43 innch umbrella for $179.95.


----------



## Mike_E (May 8, 2014)

Try B&H's interfit monolights.  They have the S (Bowens) mount and B&H has always stood behind anything I've ever bought from them.

Be sure to get ones with a fan.

Interfit Stellar X Monolight - 150 Watt/Seconds (120VAC) INT415





Edit:  Derrel got in while I was making sure that I still knew what I was talking about.   

Either brand name is about the same and if they look the same then they probably have the same insides.

I would spend up and get one with a fan though, Having one inside a softbox makes for some hot electronics and hot electronics don't tend to last very long.


----------



## Mike_E (May 8, 2014)

Sorry, though a fan is still, imo, highly needful.  I tend to use the Wescott apollos and those have the monolight go inside.  A standard softbox of course uses a speedring and thus the light goes outside.

I really like my Apollos though.


----------



## Derrel (May 8, 2014)

I think the Interfit stellar X is one small step up from the Impact model...and it too is 7-14 days' worthy out of stock...the Interfit uses the S-type reflector mount, which is nice, and has a fan, and weighs about a pound and a half more, coming in at almost five pounds. The Interfit uses a higher wattage modeling lamp, a 150 Watt, and I think it's quartz, so it's gonna be HOT. The Impact uses a lower Wattage, 60 Watt incandescent style modeling lamp, and has no fan, which in my book might make it maybe a bit more-efficient for use on a sine wave inverter/battery.

The choice of convection-cooled versus fan-cooled is usually something the flash manufacturer considers pretty carefully; if a system uses a 250 Watt quart halogen modeling lamp, it will virtually ALWAYS have a cooling fan; I have flash heads that use 150 Watt and 100 Watt quartz lamps and are convection cooled; as far as the level of flash power being discharged, at 150 to 160 Watt-seconds, the manufacturers for the most part seem to go with convection cooling, since the flashtube isn't generating all "that" much heat.

I think the Interfit is like I said, a step "up" from the 320M or the Impact, priced at double the 320M for the monolight only.


----------



## Braineack (May 8, 2014)

Derrel said:


> I would go with the Impact kit which is only $20 more, and has a 7 inch grid reflector, and a good price on the 4-grid set.  Impact Digital Monolight 160W/s (120VAC) VSD-160 B&H Photo Video
> 
> You get the 160 Watt-second monolight, and an 8 foot air-cushioned light stand, and an Impact transluscent 43 innch umbrella for $179.95.




Not bad.  I was looking at the Neewer DS300 as an alternative.  Here's a good review: 13th Floor Photography: Godox DE300 / Neewer DS300 Monolight Review

Getting: (2) DS300 strobes, (2) Stands, (2) 30x47" Softboxes, (1) beauty dish, and (1) boom stand = ~$600
Getting: (2) Impact strobes w/stands & umbrellas, (2) 30x47" Softboxes, (1) beauty dish, and (1) boom stand = ~$530


----------



## Derrel (May 8, 2014)

The Neewer monos seem to have a built-in wireless triggering system for $135...seems reasonable. GOOD DEAL on the beauty dish with grid and diffuser sock. Always nice to have a boom stand or two around as well.


----------



## Scatterbrained (May 8, 2014)

If you can spare a bit of extra coin I'd opt for some C stands.   You can get some Impact branded ones for just over $100 each.  Granted it will add about $70 to the total, but it's worth it.


----------



## Braineack (May 8, 2014)

yeah there's a USB port on the side for it apparently.  Not entirely sure I'd need/use it.

What are you thoughts on 300w/sec vs 160?  I'd use these as mains and my speedlights as fill/kickers.

Just building a basic beginners setup in my basement; might use one from time-to-time outside.




I've been toying with the idea of using cymbal stands for light stands...they are cheaper and more stable.


----------



## astroNikon (May 8, 2014)

Braineack said:


> I've been toying with the idea of using cymbal stands for light stands...they are cheaper and more stable.



I was going to ask about stands ... as the heads get heavier and heavier and adding larger softboxes ... what about the stands.    I'd be curious if something like my Lowels Uni To Stands would still be good.


----------



## Derrel (May 8, 2014)

I think for many uses, 300 W-s is too much light through one flash head. I bought a JTL 300 over a decade ago, and it was too powerful, but at that time I had a Nikon D1, with a lowest ISO value of 200. Still...I found that Full power was often more than I wanted or needed, and I used it turned down quite a bit. In a small, low-ceilinged area like a basement, as opposed to a BIG shooting area like a shop or pole building, I think the lower W-s units are fine for most things.

For close-in, small stuff, 300 W-s is overkill, way overkill. I am not sure what a cymbal stand is. Does it have a 5/8 stud on top of it to mount the monolight, so it can be spun, then easily locked down?

I'm not a fan of mixing speedlights with studio flashes. I know a lot of people do that, but I like the modeling lights and the rapid firing ability, and the "like with like", as well as the ease of mounting modifiers onto studio flash, which is why I advocate people buying low-cost monolights, like four or five of them. I say go low-cost, and have MORE lights, rather than higher cost, and with more Watt-seconds. Where I am coming from is an unlimited number of flash heads and power levels of from 25 W-s to 2,400 W-s, depending on a bunch of factors. I've tried speedlights mixed in; not really a fan of the way they interact with what I have. If you shoot only a few frames, or slowly, I suppose it's okay. I want a light that drops onto a light stand or boom arm's spigot and mounts directly.

Have you seen Adorama's NEW $49 economy monolights?


----------



## Braineack (May 8, 2014)

I'm talking like a drummer's cymbal stand. 






creative commons license.

They are M8 x 1.25 pitch so you could easily convert them to accept a stud through some easy machining.


Those budget ones would be a great alternative to the speedlights if they dont work out as intended...but that's why I wanted at least two somewhat decent strobes to start.


----------



## Mike_E (May 8, 2014)

For fill lights and anything I want to keep low I use thrift shop tripods with a 1/4x20 lightstand stud.  THey usually wind up htere because somebody lost the quick connector.  Since I ditch the cheap head anyway it's OK.

$10 or it stays there, usually sturdier than most light stands too.


----------



## hombredelmar (May 8, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > I would go with the Impact kit which is only $20 more, and has a 7 inch grid reflector, and a good price on the 4-grid set. Impact Digital Monolight 160W/s (120VAC) VSD-160 B&H Photo Video
> ...




I should admit that their accessories are nicely priced


----------



## Braineack (May 9, 2014)

Ordered the impacts, softboxes, and beauty dish.  Looks like a local has that same boom stand w/ the reflector for sale locally I'm going to try to nab.


----------



## astroNikon (May 9, 2014)

Derrel said:


> I think for many uses, 300 W-s is too much light through one flash head. I bought a JTL 300 over a decade ago, and it was too powerful, but at that time I had a Nikon D1, with a lowest ISO value of 200. Still...I found that Full power was often more than I wanted or needed, and I used it turned down quite a bit. In a small, low-ceilinged area like a basement, as opposed to a BIG shooting area like a shop or pole building, I think the lower W-s units are fine for most things.
> 
> For close-in, small stuff, 300 W-s is overkill, way overkill. I am not sure what a cymbal stand is. Does it have a 5/8 stud on top of it to mount the monolight, so it can be spun, then easily locked down?
> 
> ...



Yup, I came across the "why did I buy speedlights now that I would like something with modeling lights" situation.
I guess simplicity and small size was the original reasoning.
Of course, how to remote trigger them all is the next question.


not to hijack Braineack's thread ...


----------



## Braineack (May 9, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Of course, how to remote trigger them all is the next question.



I bought the LS-PC635 cable/adapater for my RF603s.  I'll just use one, and trigger the rest by slave.


----------



## hombredelmar (May 11, 2014)

Scatterbrained said:


> Well. You can go to B&H, head to the studio lighting section and put in the maximum you're willing to spend per light and see what comes up.  You'll find lights from Impact, Interfit, Westcott and Photogenic in the 0-$200 range.



I went to B and H a few days ago not knowing that they dont sell Flashpoint 320m which is 99.00 doollar per head, next week will try to go to Adorama to see how Flashpoint 320m looks and feels, unfortunatelly this particular head is only 100w/s and has no cooling system in it.


----------



## Braineack (May 11, 2014)

hombredelmar said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> > Well. You can go to B&H, head to the studio lighting section and put in the maximum you're willing to spend per light and see what comes up.  You'll find lights from Impact, Interfit, Westcott and Photogenic in the 0-$200 range.
> ...



Iirc flashpoint is exclusive to b&h.

Was able to pick up the boom and reflector up off cl. Exact same boom plus the reflector for less. In a very good condition. Woot!

Everything else gets here wed.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Scatterbrained (May 11, 2014)

Braineack said:


> hombredelmar said:
> 
> 
> > Scatterbrained said:
> ...


You're a bit backwards there    Flashpoint is the Adorama house label.


----------



## Braineack (May 11, 2014)

Scatterbrained said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > hombredelmar said:
> ...



Duh. I get what he was saying now.


Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## davisphotos (May 12, 2014)

I think you'll be pretty happy with the Impacts, I would advise spending the money on really good modifiers and stands-those will last you much longer than a light anyway, and I can say from experience that working with cheap junky lightstands and softboxes is the most aggravating thing ever. I have pretty much all Manfrotto and Calumet stands now, and a corner full of busted up Impact, Interfit, Smith Vector and such stands. 
For softboxes, getting something with a Bowens mount is smart-lots of good quality lights use that mount, so even if you switch brands, you can use the softboxes on the new light.


----------



## Zyr55 (May 14, 2014)

Braineack said:


> I've been eyeing these for a while as a good intro monolight.  I wanted to buy two of the 24x36 softbox kits.
> 
> They been out of stock forever and I'm tired of waiting.  Anything else compare to a good solid 150-300watt beginner monolight setup?


This is now back in stock at Adorama.


----------



## hombredelmar (May 14, 2014)

Zyr55 said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > I've been eyeing these for a while as a good intro monolight. I wanted to buy two of the 24x36 softbox kits.
> ...



It is interesting, on adorama site I selected power pack strobes and went through 19 pages and there was not even one flashpoint brand


----------



## Scatterbrained (May 14, 2014)

hombredelmar said:


> Zyr55 said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



They are monolights, not pack and head systems.    TheAC-DC unit is just a monolight with a DC battery pack that comes with it.


----------



## astroNikon (May 14, 2014)

what is a "pack and head" system ?


----------



## hombredelmar (May 14, 2014)

Scatterbrained said:


> hombredelmar said:
> 
> 
> > Zyr55 said:
> ...



You are right, that was easy!
Thanks


----------



## Scatterbrained (May 14, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> what is a "pack and head" system ?


A monolight has all it's control circuitry built right into the light.  A pack and head system has all the control circuitry built into the powerpack.   The head from a pack and head system tends to be quite small since the circuitry is all in the power pack.


----------



## hombredelmar (May 14, 2014)

Braineack said:


> I've been eyeing these for a while as a good intro monolight. I wanted to buy two of the 24x36 softbox kits.
> 
> They been out of stock forever and I'm tired of waiting. Anything else compare to a good solid 150-300watt beginner monolight setup?




Just read some reviews on the battery packs for Flashpoint 620M at Adorama site, all 3 individuals were complaining that the battery packs were not holding charge even for one hour and on many occasions battery packs come defective. I suppose there is the same deal with 320 units. 
I thought you would be interested 

Flashpoint FP620MPPWK Portrait Wedding Monolight Kit FPML620MPPWK


----------



## Derrel (May 14, 2014)

hombredelmar said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > I've been eyeing these for a while as a good intro monolight. I wanted to buy two of the 24x36 softbox kits.
> ...



I noticed some of those complaints were about five years old, dating back to the very early days of the 320M series, which was their first AC and DC powered series; I wonder if those issues have been addressed since 2010? Also, there are other options besides **dedicated** DC battery packs; I would consider the Buff Company's more-versatile, platform-agnostic Vagabond battery option instead of a brand-specific DC battery option.


----------



## hombredelmar (May 14, 2014)

Derrel said:


> hombredelmar said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...




Derrel , I have not noticed that the reviews were not new but it&#8217;s  scary still. It&#8217;s hard to believe that company can afford to lose the reputation and customers.  I am not even talking about competitive advantage. 
The reason I was looking at this particular set is because it is nicely prices and I never thought of the option of using other battery brand. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Scatterbrained (May 14, 2014)

Derrel said:


> hombredelmar said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...





hombredelmar said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > hombredelmar said:
> ...


  Like Derrel says, you can get the Flashpoint (no need to get the AC/DC unit for this) and get the Vagabond Mini Lithium or the Vagabond Mini Extreme for it.   The DC pack that comes with the 620M has a particular plug that goes into the bottom of the monolight.  The Vagabond is just a portable AC power supply.  You plug your lights into it as you would into a wall outlet.  It's supplying the same power.


----------



## hombredelmar (May 14, 2014)

Scatterbrained said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > hombredelmar said:
> ...



That makes sense as I am thinking about it. Thank you


----------



## Braineack (May 15, 2014)

Braineack said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, how to remote trigger them all is the next question.
> ...



Strobes came in yesterday.

The Impacts are supplied with a sync cable that fits the RF603s and there was no need to buy the LS-PC635 cable, so that will be returned when it arrives.  I was able to fire all four of my lights with one trigger and the rest on slave/su-4.

So far so good. Unfortunately I didn't have much time to fool around.  My only complaint with the unit is that it seems you can only turn off the beeping for readiness.  I'd prefer if the readiness beep stayed on, but you could turn off the beep with every button press.

Units provide plenty of power for my needs, and the large softboxes make a huge difference compared to the tiny modifiers I had before.  They were pretty easy to assemble, come with the inner diffuser panel, outer panel, and the grid and fit right onto the strobe.

Beauty Dish doesn't get here until monday, ill try to convince my wife to actually pose for me under it...



Thanks for all the discussion on powerpacks.  That would have been my next post come the day


----------



## Derrel (May 15, 2014)

In ready-made, factory-built portable battery and sine wave inverters, the Paul C. BUff company and the Innovatronix company are probably the leading makers. There are also DIY plans available on-line. About seven years ago, I went with the Tronix Explorer 1200, which I still have. I had to replace the battery last year, at a cost of $39 from Radio SHack or Batteries Plus, can't recall which one I sourced it from. The one I went with is large, and heavy, I think 18 pounds. I use it as ballast in the bottom of a portable hand cart which had a light stand mounted to it, so the power source, the light stand and its flash head light, and the Speedotron power pack (200,400,800, or 600 Watt-second models mostly) can just be wheeled around and the handle let go of and Poof! All set up for a single light, with PLENTY of ballast weight to keep it from tipping over.

The smaller Vagabonds are lighter, and more geared toward monolight use, and for mounting to the light stand itself.


----------



## Braineack (May 15, 2014)

..


----------

